# plant noob???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

how do you plant plants in an aquarium and do you need to put co2 for them to live and stuff...can someone tell me all about that stuff plzzz


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm getting some plants in soon so I'll probably be asking the same questions lol..


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

which ones are the easiest to take care of???


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Java Ferns, Java Moss, Anubias, Hornwort and some cryptocoyne's are generally considered very hardy. Heck, I have some that are growing, so they can't be too hard.

All plants need at least 8-10 hrs of light per day (preferably 6500-6700K), and nutrients (can be provided by fish waste in a true low tech setup).

You might want to check out this link for some beginner information, it's how I started. Setting up your first planted tank


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thnk u all for everything and all the feedback u hav given me


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

To start a new FW I use anacharis and vals plus a mix of small potted types and large amazon sword. the idea is to get a mix of fast growing plants to initially condition the tank and slower growers to maintain the tank longer term. On a 10g tank I use 4-8 bunches of anacharis, 4 vals, 4 potted and a single amazon sword.

For a substrate I have found the following works well especially for neon tetras.

1" peat moss
1" play sand
1" pro choice select or aquarium gravel.

I put in each layer then add water. Clean the tank then add the next layer.

After the last layer I "plant" plants.

then with a dish to spread the water around fill the tank with water.

I have found that creates an almost clear tank right from the start. Which it almost totally clear the next day.

I also use no filters and no mechanical circulation of any kind.

But that just me and my ideas

Worth at most .02


----------

